# need lews parts for custom inshore



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I need 96x off this parts fische. The side cover just fell off while walking on the dock at killintim's house. Pretty bummed out since I just got the reel. Where is the best place to buy?


----------



## judgesmcleod (Nov 10, 2017)

gotmuddy said:


> I need 96x off this parts fische. The side cover just fell off while walking on the dock at killintim's house. Pretty bummed out since I just got the reel. Where is the best place to buy?


You should be able to go to lews.com and look at the reel schematics and order it there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Just call them. Reels suck, but the customer service is great.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Just call them. Reels suck, but the customer service is great.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

Google. The reel inn. They can get it for you.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

How old is the reel? If less than a year send it bk.

Had that happen down in Port Mansfield on an old greenie and handle and such just fell off. Bad news I was on lots of fish wading way from the boat. Trout were tearing up a pink dyne run fast. Good news was they were smaller trout which made the wade back to the boat easier.


----------

